# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  ASUS DSL-N55U modem/router

## chriskirza

Αγορασα το εν λογω modem/router πριν 10 μερες με κυριο σκοπο την αυξηση της εμβελειας wi-fi. Προηγουμενο modem/router ειχα αυτο που εδινε ο οτε το huawei hg520c.
Το wi-fi εχει τεραστια διαφορα! το Asus βρισκεται στην σοφιτα και πιανω μεχρι 2 οροφους κατω σημα. Το huawei ειχε σημα στον κατω οροφο μονο στο υψος του modem/router.
Eπεισης το asus εχει και snr tweaking ενσωματωμενο.Το εβαλα λοιπον -5db και τωρα συνδεωμαι  στα 19400. χωρις αποσυνδεσεις  εδω και 10 μερες.ολα τελεια.
Εχοντας δοκιμασει και με το huawei ρυθμιση snr μεσω telnet ειδα διαφορα στα errors (fec,hec,crc)
Στο huawei ειχα ριξει το snr -3db αλλα στα downloads με πολλα *.rar* αρχεια μου εβγαζε τα μισα corrupted και τελικα το αφησα με το μαμα snr να μην εχω προβλημα (κοντα 16000kbps)
Πλεον με το asus δεν εχω corrupted αρχεια παρα το -5db. Eπισης τα errors ειναι πιο λιγα αποτι με το huawei....αρκετα πιο λιγα.
Βλεπω οτι εχω μονο down errors στο hec, ενω τα fec & crc εχουν up errors. 
Τι φταιει που πλεον δεν μου βγαζει corrupted αρχεια μειωνοντας ακομα πιο πολυ τα db? εχει ο επεξεργαστης καποια σχεση?
Γενικα ειμαι παρα πολυ ευχαριστημενος με το modem/router και ειπα να πω τις εντυπωσεις μου, μπας και βοηθησω καποιον που ενδιαφερεται.

----------


## africa_twin

Φαίνεται αρκετά αξιόλογο router. Το αγόρασες από Ελλάδα και πόσο;

----------


## chriskirza

ελλαδα δεν το ειχε. το πειρα απο γερμανια απο hardwareversand.de 99 ευρω +19 ευρω μεταφορικα.

----------


## dimitrisxx

Υπάρχουν νεότερα σε ότι αφορά τις εντυπώσεις από το συγκεκριμένο modem/router?
Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά την αγορά του από Γερμανία..

----------


## babis3g

> Υπάρχουν νεότερα σε ότι αφορά τις εντυπώσεις από το συγκεκριμένο modem/router?
> Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά την αγορά του από Γερμανία..


To εχω ... ειναι πολυ καλο και το τελευταιο λογισμικο φτιαχνει πολλα λαθη και το πλεονεκτιμα που εχει οπως αναφερθηκε το τσιμαρεις και ανεβαζει ταχυτητα ... απο 9 που κλειδωνε πηγε στα 12μβ
Επισης με ΟΤΕ που εχω δουλευει και το ιπβ6
Στο τελευταιο λογισμικο εχουν προσθεση και καποιο αναλογο μονιτορ σαν το ΔΜΤ να παρακολουθεις τους τονους της γραμμης (ποσο σταθερη ειναι η γραμμη κατα την διαρκεια μερας και νυχτας)
Εδω μου δειχνει οτι γυρω στους 380 - 384 κυκλους εχει πεσει το σνρ απο θορυβο (μπλε και κιτρινο εχει κενο)

----------


## dimitrisxx

Παιδιά είμαι πλέον κάτοχος του συγκεκριμένου router αλλά δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να κάνω Port forwarding την IP καμερα μου.
Έχει κάποια ιδιαιτερότητα στο σετάρισμα το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα;

----------


## alexio

Υπαρχει και εδω  http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.616228
Το εχω ηδη παραγγειλει, αλλα αν εχει προβληματα στο να βγαλω το καταγραφικο ''εξω'' τοτε θα σας πω

----------


## babis3g

Νεο λογισμικο εδω 3.0.0.4.374_4422 (Annex A)
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN5...pport_Download

Περασμα 2 φορες (αναβαθμηση μαστερ ρισετ, αναβαθμηση  μαστερ ρισετ) για να λειτουργει πιο ομαλα το λογισμικο

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδιά είμαι πλέον κάτοχος του συγκεκριμένου router αλλά δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να κάνω Port forwarding την IP καμερα μου.
> Έχει κάποια ιδιαιτερότητα στο σετάρισμα το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα;


αν και το εχω δεν εχω βαλει καμερα αλλα δες εδω για port forward & επισης οταν καταφερεις κατι κανε του ενα reboot και ας μην χρειαζεται
http://support.asus.com/FAQ/detail.a...3-1D3C132A08FA
http://support.asus.com/Search/KDeta...0FECE091C4&t=2
http://support.asus.com/Search/KDeta...12FFDD4EE7&t=2
Επισης εχει βγει καινουριο λογισμικο και το παιρναμε 2 φορες με master reset

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι φταιει που πλεον δεν μου βγαζει corrupted αρχεια μειωνοντας ακομα πιο πολυ τα db? εχει ο επεξεργαστης καποια σχεση?
> Γενικα ειμαι παρα πολυ ευχαριστημενος με το modem/router και ειπα να πω τις εντυπωσεις μου, μπας και βοηθησω καποιον που ενδιαφερεται.


Ισως γιατι εχει 2 processors, δηλαδη 2 διαφορετικα CPU ... 1 χωριστο για adsl και ενα για wifi ... εχει 300.000 data sessions και λογικα δεν πρεπει να κολλαει

----------


## airbus

απο οτι ειδα εχει και θυρες usb για να βαζεις δισκους, και να γινεται και Nas.
δοκιμασε κανεις να βαλει δισκο και να στειλει η να διαβασει αρχεια και να μας πει ποσα mb/sec read/write πιανει.

----------


## babis3g

> απο οτι ειδα εχει και θυρες usb για να βαζεις δισκους, και να γινεται και Nas.
> δοκιμασε κανεις να βαλει δισκο και να στειλει η να διαβασει αρχεια και να μας πει ποσα mb/sec read/write πιανει.


εγω δεν εχω δοκιμασει τα USB (εχει 2 & εχε υποψην μερικοι ανφερουν προβληματα που ισως λυνονται με το file format) αλλα μεχρι να βρεθει καποιος "δικος μας"που τα δοκιμασε, ισως αυτο σε βοηθησει
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us
https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...Language=en-us
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us
για wifi
https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...Language=en-us




- - - Updated - - -

με ΟΤΕ & IPV6 ειναι πανευκολο με αυτα τα setting, ετσι απλα τα κανεις τικ & ερχονται ολα αυτοματα


Επισης αν θελεται να παρακολουθειτε το snr με γραφικα ... το RouterStats-Lite δουλευει τελεια 
http://www.vwlowen.co.uk/internet/fi...outerstatslite
αλλα για τους τονους πρεπει να πατε στο advanced settings>system log & το ενσωματομενο spectrum tab που το εχω σε φωτο στο πιο πανω ποστ

- - - Updated - - -

Μιας και βλεπω οτι ηδη αρκετοι το απεκτησαν ... παμε σημερα να σας δειξω αν θελετε πως να ανεβασετε το stability adjustment πιο πανω απο +5 με google chrome (για οσους δεν ξερουν απο το εργοστασιο παει μεχρι το +5)
Υποψην αυτο ειναι για οσους βρισκονται διπλα απο το κεντρο/dslam ... σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση θα φερει ασταθεια γραμμης και αποσυνδεσεις

-Παμε στο advanced setting>administration>dsl settings
-βαζουμε το mouse πανω στο κουτακι με το νουμερο 5 db
-Δεξι κλικ και παμε στο inspect element

Θα εμφανιστουν κατω χαμηλα επιλογες του chrome μερικα submenu και ενα απο αυτα ειναι το dslx_smra_offset & το "option value 2560 5 db"

1- double click στο dslx_smra_offset

2- double click επανω στο 2560 και το ανεβαζουμε κατα τον αριθμο 512
αν ανεβασουμε κατα 512 θα γινει 3072 ... δηλαδη +6 το stabily adjustment
αν ανεβασουμε κατα αλλα 512 θσ γινει 3584 ... δηλαδη στο +7 ... και παει λεγοντας κατα +1 db,με προσθεση το 512 πιο πανω (+8, + 9 κλπ)

3- παταμε apply


Το μοντεμ θα συνχρονισει με τα νεα δεδομενα αλλα δυστυχως οταν γινει reboot δεν θα κρατησει τα δεδομενα που προσθεσαμε οποτε θα πρεπει να γινουν ξανα απο την αρχη

Πραγματικα ειναι απο τα καλυτερα μοντεμ και οσοι αναβαθμησουν αργοτερα σε VDSL ... ενω δεν εχει ενσωματομενο vdsl μοντεμ, εχει την δυνατοτητα να κρατησετε αυτο που θα σας δωσει ο παροχος (αποφευγετε να παρετε αλλο καινουριο & αν το καινουριο vdsl εχει την ιδια ταχυτητα με του παροχου) και να κρατησετε τα asus settings σας στο n55u ως εχει και απλα υπαρχει εφαρμογη να το σεταρετε πισω του (χανοντας ομως μια Lan θυρα απο τις 4) με τα πλεονεκτηματα του wifi (φοβερη καλυψη & επισης ταυτοχρονα 2.4 & 5G), επισης χρηση με 2 usb, & γενικα το n55u να κανει το routing με ολες τις χρησιμοτητες του

----------


## bezoss

Καλησπέρα!

Αγόρασα το μόντεμ αυτό σήμερα...και έχω το εξής θέμα...το οποίο είναι πολύ κουλό!

στο wifi με 2.4 το ιντερνετ στο λαπτοπ παιζει κανονικα. και κατεβαζω με 1.5m εκεί γύρω...με wifi 5ghz δεν κατεβάζει παραπάνω από 60-70kb...θα μου πείτε είναι θέμα κάρτας. έβαλα να περάσω αρχείο από τον σταθερό στο λαπτοπ και μεταφέρει το αρχείο στα 15-16mb άρα είναι οκ....

άρα bug του ρούτερ?

----------


## babis3g

Το 5 G πρεπει να εισαι πολυ κοντα στο μοντεμ για να πιασει το max (δες Disadvantages of 5GHz)
http://www.speedguide.net/faq/is-5gh...than-24ghz-340

Ποσα μετρα μακρυα πιανεις αυτες τις ταχυτητες στο 5 G? γιατι 60-70 kbps = 0.6 mbps πρεπει να εισαι καμια 20 μετρα + ?

Εγω εχω το ιδιο μοντεμ (δες υπογραφη) και κατεβαζα 100mbps (μεχρι 8 περιπου μετρα) οταν το ειχα για router μονο με καλωδιακο μοντεμ μπροστα του (απο 100mbps που εδεινε ο παροχος -Αγγλια) στα 8 μετρα πηγαινε ορτιδηποτε 60-80 mbps και στα 10μετρα + 20 mbps ενω το 2,4G πηγαινε στα 10 μετρα πηγαινε ακομα 60-80 mbps

Στο network map πατα το μπλε στογγυλο που λεει wpa2 και ανοιξε το airadar που ειναι για το 5 G, αν δεν δεις κατι καλυτερο περνα το τελευταιο λογσμικο (διαβασε οδηγιες θελει reset μετα την αναβαθμηση)

Τωρα αν νομιζεις ουτε το καινουριο λογισμικο βοηθαει πες μας για να σου πω ενα τροπο που προφανως θα φερει στα ισια τa driver

----------


## bezoss

> Το 5 G πρεπει να εισαι πολυ κοντα στο μοντεμ για να πιασει το max (δες Disadvantages of 5GHz)
> http://www.speedguide.net/faq/is-5gh...than-24ghz-340
> 
> Ποσα μετρα μακρυα πιανεις αυτες τις ταχυτητες στο 5 G? γιατι 60-70 kbps = 0.6 mbps πρεπει να εισαι καμια 20 μετρα + ?
> 
> Εγω εχω το ιδιο μοντεμ (δες υπογραφη) και κατεβαζα 100mbps (μεχρι 8 περιπου μετρα) οταν το ειχα για router μονο με καλωδιακο μοντεμ μπροστα του (απο 100mbps που εδεινε ο παροχος -Αγγλια) στα 8 μετρα πηγαινε ορτιδηποτε 60-80 mbps και στα 10μετρα + 20 mbps ενω το 2,4G πηγαινε στα 10 μετρα πηγαινε ακομα 60-80 mbps
> 
> Στο network map πατα το μπλε στογγυλο που λεει wpa2 και ανοιξε το airadar που ειναι για το 5 G, αν δεν δεις κατι καλυτερο περνα το τελευταιο λογσμικο (διαβασε οδηγιες θελει reset μετα την αναβαθμηση)
> 
> Τωρα αν νομιζεις ουτε το καινουριο λογισμικο βοηθαει πες μας για να σου πω ενα τροπο που προφανως θα φερει στα ισια τa driver


όχι όχι δεν κατάλαβες....δίπλα ακριβως στο ρούτερ είμαι. οταν κανω διαμοιρασμό αρχείων ειμαι στα 15-16 mb αλλά όταν κατεβάζω από τον ίδιο ftp το ίδιο αρχείο τότε στα 5ghz κατεβαίνει τραγικά αργά και στα 2.4 κατεβαίνει οκ!

εχω τρελαθει.

----------


## babis3g

Μηπως σου καταβαζει κανα αλλο προγραμμα και δεν το εχεις καταλαβει?
Επισης αν καταβαζεις την ιδια στιγμη στο 2.4 & 5 G μαζι, φυσικα θα κοψει μια απο τις 2 μπαντεσ εκτος αν εχεις vdsl
αν κανεις speed test εδω (κλειστα τα torrents, media servers surfing κλπ) τι βγαζει?
http://www.speedtest.net/

----------


## bezoss

> Μηπως σου καταβαζει κανα αλλο προγραμμα και δεν το εχεις καταλαβει?
> Επισης αν καταβαζεις την ιδια στιγμη στο 2.4 & 5 G μαζι, φυσικα θα κοψει μια απο τις 2 μπαντεσ εκτος αν εχεις vdsl
> αν κανεις speed test εδω (κλειστα τα torrents, media servers surfing κλπ) τι βγαζει?
> http://www.speedtest.net/


speedtest με τον ίδιο server από το λαπτοπ 0.79. με το κινητό 13. θα τρελαθώ.

----------


## blandar

Εχεις περασει το τελευταιο Firmware οπως σου ειπε ο babis3?

----------


## bezoss

> Εχεις περασει το τελευταιο Firmware οπως σου ειπε ο babis3?


Το πέρασα έκανα reset το ξαναπέρασα και ξανά reset. πάλι τα ίδια

----------


## babis3g

μηπως εχει κατι το λαπτοπ, κοιτα την 5G καρτα στις ρυθμισεις η κανε reset to network card (στα windows disable & enable)
Eπισης μηπως εχεις ενεργοποιησει το QoS στο μοντεμ?
επισης απο την μερια του μοντεμ πηγαινε στο wireless>professional > 5G και κοιτα να κλεισεις το enable WMM (ειναι σαν QoS)

Αν Νομιζεις που δεν φταιει το λαπτοπ θα ελεγα να του κανεις αναβαθμηση λογισμικου στο μοντεμ και μετα reset



> Notice: After upgrading to 3.0.0.4.376_2734 please press the hardware reset button of DSL-N55U over 8 seconds to reset the modem router.


αννεξ α εδω
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN5...Desk_Download/
αννεξ β εδω
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN5...Desk_Download/

- - - Updated - - -

δοκιμασε χωρις κλειδια ( χωρις wifi security) αν κανει τα ιδια και κοιτα και την καρτα δικτυου του λαπτοπ

Επισης δοκιμασε σε αλλο λαπτοπ

----------


## bezoss

> μηπως εχει κατι το λαπτοπ, κοιτα την 5G καρτα στις ρυθμισεις η κανε reset to network card (στα windows disable & enable)
> Eπισης μηπως εχεις ενεργοποιησει το QoS στο μοντεμ?
> επισης απο την μερια του μοντεμ πηγαινε στο wireless>professional > 5G και κοιτα να κλεισεις το enable WMM (ειναι σαν QoS)
> 
> Αν Νομιζεις που δεν φταιει το λαπτοπ θα ελεγα να του κανεις αναβαθμηση λογισμικου στο μοντεμ και μετα reset
> 
> αννεξ α εδω
> http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN5...Desk_Download/
> αννεξ β εδω
> ...


Καταρχάς σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που ασχολήθηκες! κατά δεύτερον παραιτήθηκα...και λέω καλή χρονιά. ξαναπέρασα το firmware το τελευταίό 3η φορά, έκανα hard reset Και πριν από αυτό έκανα uninstall τους drivers του wireless. και έκλεισα το λαπτοπ. 
το άφησα στην άκρη...το ξανάνοιξα και ως δια μαγείας τώρα παίζει οκ και στα 5.... μα πόσο περίεργο να παίζει φουλ οταν αντιγραφω αρχεία αλλά στο ιντερνετ να αρνείται...πόσο παράξενο.

σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## babis3g

Τι να πω, αφου δουλευουν ολα καλα παλι καλα, κοιτα αν στο ξανακανει  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

- - - Updated - - -

kai to cpu n55u / ac68u

----------


## bezoss

> Τι να πω, αφου δουλευουν ολα καλα παλι καλα, κοιτα αν στο ξανακανει


Και ναι το ξαναέκανε μετά από αρκετή ώρα...και το άλλο λάπτοπ στα 2.4 από 150 που έπιανε με το ρούτερ έπεσε στο 72. και το inssider δείχνει τα ίδια dbm περίπου σε 2.5 και 5. 

αυτό που δίνεις 130 ευρώ για ένα ρούτερ και σου βγάζει την πίστη δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου :-/  :Thumb down:

----------


## babis3g

μαλιστα ... πιθανες λυσεις
βαλε το πρωτο λογισμικο 1.0.0.9 απο εδω
https://gr.driverscollection.com/_44...B5%CE%AC%CE%BD
περασε το 2 φορες, στην καθε φορα μετα το περασμα πατας το κουμπακι reset για 8 δευτερα
μετα περνας το τελευταιο _2734 απο εδω
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN5...Desk_Download/
2 φορεσ και αυτο με reset την καθε φορα
Βαλε ολες τις ρυθμισεις χειροκινητα
Ετσι θα ειναι σαν ολοκαινουριο και ολα τα driver πρεπει να ειναι αναβαθμησμενα και να δουλεθει ρολοι ...

Αν παλι κανει τα ιδια, δοκιμαζεις μια φορα μονο περασμα ενα προηγουμενο λογισμικο αν το τελευταιο εχει θεμα
Αλλιος το γυριζεις πισω

----------


## bezoss

> μαλιστα ... πιθανες λυσεις
> βαλε το πρωτο λογισμικο 1.0.0.9 απο εδω
> https://gr.driverscollection.com/_44...B5%CE%AC%CE%BD
> περασε το 2 φορες, στην καθε φορα μετα το περασμα πατας το κουμπακι reset για 8 δευτερα
> μετα περνας το τελευταιο _2734 απο εδω
> http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN5...Desk_Download/
> 2 φορεσ και αυτο με reset την καθε φορα
> Βαλε ολες τις ρυθμισεις χειροκινητα
> Ετσι θα ειναι σαν ολοκαινουριο και ολα τα driver πρεπει να ειναι αναβαθμησμενα και να δουλεθει ρολοι ...
> ...


Μπάμπης πραγματικά κάνεις χαμό...σε όλα τα forum της asus έβλεπα το Nickname σου! Και λέω είναι παντού  :Wink:  Στο θέμα μας....έκανα πραγματικά ότι μου είπες με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα. Το πήγα πίσω σήμερα...ε με την καινούρια χρονιά με βλέπω το eshop να μου δίνει πιστωτικό. Γιατί είναι και τζιμάνια!!!

Κάκιστη εμπειρία με την εταιρία. Κρίμα γιατί πραγματικά αν έκανε όλα όσοα γράφει ....μόνο καφέ δεν έψηνε, πολλά υποσχόμενο. 

με βλέπω να καταλήγω πάλι στα tp link. 

Όπως και να έχει σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου

----------


## babis3g

Οχι σε ολα, στα ac 68u & n55u section γιατι αυτα εχω

2 φορες που ψωνισα απο το ε-σοπ εμεινα και εγω ευχαριστημενος

Οσο για την εμπειρια σου δεν θα πω δικαιολογιες, ειναι και αλλοι που εχουν παραπονα
Το καλο με τα σκετα ραουτερ τους ειναι οτι μπορουμε να επιλεξουμε πολλα αλλα λογισμικα, merlin, meraki, openwrt, dd-wrt κλπ και για αυτο εγιναν γνωστα ... με τα μοντεμ οχι

----------


## cca

Πράγματι στα σκέτα router παίζουν κι άλλα λογισμικά, κάπως έτσι κατέληξα στο RT-AC56U αντί για το DSL-N66U που κοίταγα αρχικά. Του έβαλα το τελευταίο ASUSWRT-Merlin και παίζει καλά. Γενικά για τα Asus υποστίριξη μεταξύ χρηστών παίζει εδώ.

----------


## gatopardosgr

modem αφησες του παροχου? εγω εχω το zte h108ns

----------


## cca

> modem αφησες του παροχου? εγω εχω το zte h108ns


Ναι, σε λειτουργία bridge. Ένα Thomson TG585v8 έχω εγώ αλλά δεν έχει σημασία.

----------


## babis3g

ASUS DSL-N55U Firmware version 3.0.0.4.376_2736
-Fixed infosvr security issue.
-Fixed Cross-site request forgery security issue

----------


## babis3g

*UPDATE*

H ασος την 19/1/15 εχει ανανεωση το ιδιο λογισμικο 3.0.0.4.376_2736 με καινουριο (ιδιο ονομα και το πρωτο βγηκε 12/1/15)
Το πρωτο _2736 ηταν 7mb file και το καινουριο (μετα απο 19/1/15) ειναι 8mb

Οσοι εκαναv αναβαθμηση πριν απο 19/1/15 ξανα-αναβαθμηστε το λογισμικο
(Αννεχ Α)
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN5...Desk_Download/

----------


## foutzena

Παιδιά αξίζει το ρούτερ τα λεφτά του (109 ευρώ) η υπάρχει κάποιο καλύτερο ?
Με ενδιαφέρει το Wifi αρκετά αλλά και το μόντεμ γιατί δεν έχω και πολύ καλή γραμμή ......

----------


## babis3g

> Παιδιά αξίζει το ρούτερ τα λεφτά του (109 ευρώ) η υπάρχει κάποιο καλύτερο ?
> Με ενδιαφέρει το Wifi αρκετά αλλά και το μόντεμ γιατί δεν έχω και πολύ καλή γραμμή ......


Αν μπορεις περιμενε καποιον με φορθνετ να αναφερει εμπειρια απο θεμα γραμμης
Παντως πληροφοριακα αν σου κανει προβλημα εχει αλλαγη σνρ απο το μενου ωστε να βοηθησει στις αποσυνδεσεις

Απο θεμα wifi ειναι πολυ καλο φυσικα

----------


## babis3g

κατεβαζουμε το πρωτο λογισμικο 1.0.0.9

1η φορα υποβαθμηση και μετα reset (απο το κουμπακι πισω)
2η φορα υποβαθμηση και μετα παλι reset

με το τελευταιο λογισμικο η αυτο που θελουμε να εχουμε, κανουμε το εξης

1η φορα αναβαθμηση και μετα reset (απο το κουμπακι πισω)
2η φορα αναβαθμηση και μετα παλι reset

με αυτον τον τροπο ολα τα drivers πρεπει να εχουν αναβαθμηστει καθως και τυχον κολληματα, μη εμφανιση, buffer σελιδων μενου, wifi range/drivers κλπ πρεπει να εχουν φτιαξει

----------


## dimitrisxx

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι προσφέρει η ενεργοποίηση του IP v6 protocol στις ρυθμίσεις του N55U? Γενικά προτείνεται ή όχι η ενεργοποίησή του ;

----------


## babis3g

ipv6, εξαρτατε αλλοι λενε ειναι καλο, αλλοι καχυποπτοι
http://www.wilderssecurity.com/threa...e-ipv6.358189/
εγω το εχω κλειστο γιατι καποιες φορες το ιντερνετ γινεται αργο η λογο μοντεμ η λογο dns κλπ
στο συγκεκριμενο αναφερουν οτι καποιες φορες εχει προβλημα η ipv6 με το τελευταιο λογισμικο, σταματαει και θελει επανακινηση το μοντεμ
εγω εχω καιρο να το βαλω επανω (n55u) για να σου πω σιγουρα, δοκιμασε το δεν χανεις κατι

http://www.webopedia.com/DidYouKnow/...ifference.html

----------


## DSLLSD

Το έχει σε προσφορά ημέρας το eshop -33%, αξίζει για αναβάθμιση Thomson 585 + TP-Link TL-WA801N πάνω σε Forthnet; Έχει κανείς εμπειρία/εντυπώσεις; 
Ευχαριστώ.  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

> Το έχει σε προσφορά ημέρας το eshop -33%, αξίζει για αναβάθμιση Thomson 585 + TP-Link TL-WA801N πάνω σε Forthnet; Έχει κανείς εμπειρία/εντυπώσεις; 
> Ευχαριστώ.


καλο ειναι για dual band ... απο δικη μου εμπερια με αναλογο παροχο φορθνετ (infineon dlsam) σε Αγγλια με adsl, θα σου κλειδωσει περιπου 1-2 mbps πιο λιγο καθως και το επομενο ασος που αναφερω πιο κατω
Αν τυχει τετοια περιπτωση εχει το σνρ που το πειραζεις και η γραμμη ερχεται στα ισια της
ΑΝ εισαι κοντα στο κεντρο δεν εχεις θεμα με κανενα απο τα 2

Τωρα οπως ειπα εχει πολυ καλο wifi dual band και εξωτερικες κεραιες (το εχω) αλλα δεν εχει vdsl αν ερθει στην περιοχη σου μελλοντικα

ΑΝ σε ενδιαφερει το vdsl (και θελεις να μεινεις στα ασος) κοιτα στο newsletter του ιδιου μαγαζιου που εχει το ασος Ν17 στα 65 (πιο φτηνο, δες networking)
http://www.e-shop.gr/newsletter/mail..._content=other
πολυ πιο δυνατη μνημη απο το Ν55 και με vdsl για μελλοντικη χρηση
δεν εχει ομως dual band και ειναι πιο χαμηλο το wifi γιατι εχει εσωτερικες κεραιες
εχουμε μεγαλο θεμα εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...N17U-adsl-vdsl

----------


## DSLLSD

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντησή σου!! 
χμμμ το έχω δει απο την ώρα που ήρθε το newsletter και είμαι σε δίλημμα..  :headscratch:  
N έχω, το gigalan το θέλω μαζί με τις usb, α και vdsl οχι ιδιαίτερα... αλλά είναι και το μείον 1-2mbps, εδώ κάνουμε αμάν να ανεβάσουμε... Θέλει snr tweaking και ΑΝ παίξει με απόσταση 1-1.5χλμ απο dslam. 
Μάλλον θα πρέπει να κοιτάξω κάνα άλλο πχ tp-link;

----------


## babis3g

> Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντησή σου!! 
> χμμμ το έχω δει απο την ώρα που ήρθε το newsletter και είμαι σε δίλημμα..  
> N έχω, το gigalan το θέλω μαζί με τις usb, α και vdsl οχι ιδιαίτερα... αλλά είναι και το μείον 1-2mbps, εδώ κάνουμε αμάν να ανεβάσουμε... Θέλει snr tweaking και ΑΝ παίξει με απόσταση 1-1.5χλμ απο dslam. 
> Μάλλον θα πρέπει να κοιτάξω κάνα άλλο πχ tp-link;


αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει το vdsl τοτε το Ν55 εχει παρα πολυ καλο wifi και ναι πειραζεις το σνρ γραμμης ειναι μεσα στο μενου η ρυθμιση

αν σε ενδιαφερει η ποιοτητα γραμμης να ειναι οσο πιο σταθερο τοτε ναι το τπ λινκ 9980/8980/8970 (το 8970 με τις 2 κεραιες και τα 2 usb ειναι πιο καλυτερα - οχι αυτο με τις 2 κεραιες) η το archer D2 ... η γενικα οποιο μοντεμ με ινφινεον σε φορθνετ
σε αυτα δεν πειραζεις το σνρ γραμμης αλλα με φορθνετ κλειδωνουν απο μονα τους καλα

----------


## alekan

Ρε σεις παιδιά, το N55U_D1 είναι διαφορετικό μοντέλο από αυτό που συζητάτε; Παραλλαγή; Ψάχνω τις ρυθμίσεις του snr και δεν τις έχει...

----------


## babis3g

το Ν55 με το N55D1 ειναι μονο διαφορα στη μνημη και κατι ψιλα στο λογισμικο
η αλλγη σνρ γινεται στο dsl settings > stability adjustment ... μπορει να θελει κλεισιμο το dynamic line adjustment για να εμφανιστει

----------


## spyridop

> Ρε σεις παιδιά, το N55U_D1 είναι διαφορετικό μοντέλο από αυτό που συζητάτε; Παραλλαγή; Ψάχνω τις ρυθμίσεις του snr και δεν τις έχει...


Το DSL-N55U είχε διάφορες εκδόσεις-παραλλαγές από τότε που παρουσιάστηκε, A1, C1 και η πιο πρόσφατη είναι η D1, η οποία κυκλοφόρησε το 2015...
Η C1 και D1 έχουν διαφορετικά chip για modem (Ralink RT63368 αντί Trendchip TC3162) και wireless στις 2 μπάντες (MediaTek MT7620A/Ralink RT5592 αντί για Ralink RT3092/Ralink RT3662) από την A1, επιπλέον θύρα WAN, αλλαγές στην μνήμη όπως είπε ο Μπάμπης...
Για την μεταβολή του SNR, επειδή έχω το D1, απάντησε ο Μπάμπης :One thumb up:

----------


## alekan

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο, το βρήκα.
Οι αλλαγές αυτές του hardware στις εκδοσεις είναι για καλό ή παρόλο που ειναι νεώτερο, χάσαμε ποιοτικά;

----------


## spyridop

> Οι αλλαγές αυτές του hardware στις εκδοσεις είναι για καλό ή παρόλο που ειναι νεώτερο, χάσαμε ποιοτικά;


Αυτό θα μπορούσα να το απαντήσω εγώ ή κάποιος που θα είχε δοκιμάσει για καιρό διαφορετικές εκδόσεις, θεωρητικά οι αλλαγές γίνονται πάντα για το καλύτερο...Πάντως σε φόρουμ εξωτερικού διάβασα ότι οι νεώτερες εκδόσεις ζεσταίνονται λιγότερο (έχω την D1 όπως έγραψα)

----------


## babis3g

επειδη εχω το παλιο Ν55 και επισης εχω και αλλα τρεντ / ραλινκ της σειρας (ζτε 300, χουαβει 532, ντι λινκ 2680) στα παλια μου ανεβαζαν λαθη στο upsteam και σχεδον καθολου στο down
αλλα κλειδωναν πιο ψηλα απο τα αλλα τσιπακια σε ολα τα dslam κατασκευαστων, ομως εριχναν το σνρ στα συσγκεκριμενα τσιπακια και μακρυνες γραμμες ειχαν θεμα

Τα καινουρια φαινονται λιγο πιο σταθερα στο σνρ (σε εμενα πλεον το κραταει στα ορια πλην απο βραδυ που υπαρχει θορυβος αλλα ξανα-ανεβαινει στο κανονικο του μετα) αλλα χανουν λιγο σε κλειδωμα και δεν ανεβαζουν λαθη στο up αλλα στο down κανονικα
Επισης τα καινουρια φυσικα εχουν παραπανω δυνατοτητες και πιο πολυ μνημη

Τωρα για τα καινουρια με το θεμα ποιητητας εξαρταται πως θα το παρει ο καθενας μιλαω για τα συγκεκριμενα Mediatek πλεον (ralink,trendchip, econet, Analog Devices, mstar, coresonic, inprocomm) αγορασαν αρκετα οι ατιμουληδες  :Razz: 

Σε αλλους κατασκευαστες εχω προσεξει οτι ισχυει αυτο που λες, δηλαδη καλυτερη μνημη ρυθμισεις κλπ αλλα εχουν χασει ποιοτητα

πχ τα παλια ινφινεον (τοσμον 585 ν8 - νετγεαρ 1000 κλπ) επεζαν σχεδον τελεια σε ολα τα dslams και κραταγαν και το σνρ σε πολυ καλα επιπεδα ... ενω τα καινουρια τους λαντικ χανουν λιγο σε ποιοτητα (αλλα εχουν πιο πολλες δυνατοτητες)
Αυτο το προσεξα και στα καινουρια broadcom που ενω ειχαν (και ακομα νομιζω εχουν) απο τους καλυτερους αλγορυθμους και παιζουν σε ολα τα κνετρα σχεδον τελεια (αλλο στα κλειδωματα μια μικρη διαφορα) βλεπω οτι σε μοντεμ με μεγαλους κατσκευαστες μερικα μοντελα με τα τελευταια τσιπακια δεν κρατανε το σνρ στα ορια τους σε μερικα αλλα κεντρα που παντα το εκαναν στα στα παλια ανεξαρτητα to dslam

----------


## alekan

Προσωπικά με το D1, ερχόμενος από ένα Netgear DG834 v4 έχω μείνει άναυδος.
Μου έλυσε ΟΛΑ τα προβλήματα που είχα με το dsl μου (δεν μπορούσα να συνδεθώ με skype, πολλά κολλήματα σε videos κλπ) από την αρχή που το έβαλα.
Με το που έβαλα και 10db, συγχρονίζω πλέον στο μέγιστο δυνατό της γραμμής μου και χωρίς να κάνει κιχ.

----------


## babis3g

Εγω ολα τα mediatek τα δουλευω τωρα ενα χρονο με οτε και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος, ναι μεν καποιες φορες μπορει να τυχουν λιγο ασταθες σε πιο μακρυνες γραμμες αλλα εχει ρυθμισεις μεσα στο μενου ετοιμες και ερχεται στα ισια του (δεν μιλαω παντα για αλλαγη σνρ σε κερδισμα ταχυτητας) αν τυχει καποιο προβλημα

Μπορει (αναλογα την γραμμη) να τυχει λιγο παραπανω λαθη, αλλα εμας εδω Ελλαδα (που δεν εχουμε software στο dslam να παρακολουθει την γραμμη και να ριχνει το προφιλ) δεν ειναι προβλημα αν τυχει
Εξαλου οι πιο πολλοι τα παιρνουν για κερδισμα σε ταχυτητα (αν το σηκωνει η γραμμη τους) και λαθη θα ανεβουν φυσιολογικα

Επειδη τα δουλεψα τοσο καιρο ειναι απο τα καλυτερα σε θεμα dsl ρυθμισεων γιατι αλλοι κατσκευαστες ουτε καν υπαρχουν ρυθμισεις γενικα για την γραμμη και αν υπαρχει στα πιο πολλα ειναι κλειδωμενο η πρεπει να ξερουμε τον τροπο, πολυπλοκο για καποιον με χωρις γνωση
Ειναι απο πλεον απο τα λιγα μοντεμ που εχουν τετοιες ρυθμισεις μεσα στο μενου ετοιμες και για vdsl και για adsl ευκολες για ολους και με καλο hardware και εχουν φτιαξει αρκετα το λογισμικο τους σε σχεση με τα παλια τους μοντελα

εμενα με το σνρ στο κανονικο μου δινει την φουλ ταχυτητα που παιρνει η γραμμη
καποιες φορες κλειδωνει περιπου μεχρι 1 mbps πιο χαμηλα , αλλα ξερω το κοπλο και με 1-3 επανακινησεις ερχεται στα ισια του ... αλλα αυτο το φαινομενο ισχυει με ολα τα μοντεμ που εχω δοκιμασει (ασε να πειραξω και το σνρ παει στα 16+ και υποψην ειμαι 2300+ μετρα απο το ΑΚ

----------


## babis3g

Αναβαθμηση λογισμικου μονο για τα μοντελα* D1 & C1* 1.1.0.9

DSL-N55U-C1_1.1.0.9.rar
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...C3F8B0E57C520Y

 DSL-N55U-D1_1.1.0.9.rar
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...CB7710AC71D7AY

- [DSL-N10_C1/ DSL-N12E_C1/ DSL-N12U_C1/ DSL-N14U/ DSL-N16U/ DSL-N55U_C1/ DSL-N55U_D1] DSL driver updated - v3.20.56.21.
- System Log > DSL Log, now would display VDSL2 Band Status.
- System Log > DSL Log, now includes additional DSLAM info.
- Administration > DSL Setting > G.INP (G.998.4) now disabled by default.
- [QIS] If UI language Czech/ Deutsch detected, auto switch to Annex B/J mode then system starts auto detection sequence.
- [QIS] Auto Annex mode switching now extended to two rounds.
- Fixed Guest Network related issues.
- [USB][3G/4G] Add USB tethering page.
- [Feedback][Diagnostic] Further enhance DSL Line Diagnostic debug log capture feature.
- [VPN] Fixed error setting DNS from VPN client.
- Fixed Spectrum disappears if sync up with VDSL2 G.vector or G.INP.
- Fixed OpenVPN Server related issue.
- Fixed various UI related issues.

----------


## haralabosg

> Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντησή σου!! 
> χμμμ το έχω δει απο την ώρα που ήρθε το newsletter και είμαι σε δίλημμα..  
> N έχω, το gigalan το θέλω μαζί με τις usb, α και vdsl οχι ιδιαίτερα... αλλά είναι και το μείον 1-2mbps, εδώ κάνουμε αμάν να ανεβάσουμε... Θέλει snr tweaking και ΑΝ παίξει με απόσταση 1-1.5χλμ απο dslam. 
> Μάλλον θα πρέπει να κοιτάξω κάνα άλλο πχ tp-link;


Στο e-shop στα 75€ (απο 120€). Εχω μπει και εγω στο τρυπακι για αλλαγη του ZTE W300 (VODAFONE - HOL  ISP). Αυτο που με απασχολει (οπως σχεδον ολους) ειναι εαν μετα την αλλαγη εχω μειωση της ταχυτητας... 
Τωρα ειμαι στα 13500 σταθεροτατος (με 6 snr). Καμια συμβουλη.....?

----------


## babis3g

Σαν μην συμβατο το chipset με τα dslams παροχων υπαρχει περιπτωση να δεις κλειδωμα 1mbps πιο κατω ... αν τυχει 2 τροποι να το φτιαξεις
-Κανεις 2-3 επανακινησεις να συχρονισει στα ισια του ...
-Του ανεβαζεις το σνρ ... dsl settings > κλεινεις το DLA που θα ενφανιστει το Stability Adjustment που θα το βαλεις στο 1 (οχι μειον) που θα βαλει το σνρ στο 5 (αντι 6)
Τωρα επειδη εχεις το ζτε 300 σε σχεση με αυτο πιστευω θα κλειδωσει το ιδιο μιας και εχουν περιπου τα ιδια chipset (mediatek - πρωην ralink)
Κατα τα αλλα καλο μοντεμ απο ρυθμισεις και ασυρματο και πολλη καλη τιμη για αυτα που εχει στα 75...
Σκεψου το ...

και by the way νεο λογισμικο εδω για το D1 (1.1.1.0) με πολλες αλλαγες το change log
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

----------


## walker

Παραγγέλθηκε σήμερα απο e-shop, καλή Πέμπτη θα είναι Κρήτη. Βabis3g θα χρειαστεί η βοηθειά αν αντιμετωπίσω προβλήματα γιατί έχει πολύ παραμετροποίηση και δεν είμαι και ειδήμων  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

μεγεια ... απο θεμα συνδεσης απλα το vpi,vci, username pass , pppoe llc και ολα τα αλλα στο αυτοματο πρεπει να παρει συνδεση
για qos δες εδω
http://www.asus.com/support/Search-R...3/?keyword=qos
vpn - parental control δεν τα δοκιμασα ποτε

Αναβαθμηση στο τελευταιο λογισμικο (το εσοπ εχει το D) απο εδω (βετα αλλα ειναι καλο)
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us
και μετα απο πισω στο κουμπακι κανεις reset πατωντας το 4-6 δευτερα για καλη λειτουργικοτητα και το παραμετροποιεις οπως θελεις

----------


## walker

Ευχαριστώ για τις "πρώτες βοήθειες", για την παραμετροποίηση αν χρειαστεί(snr, media server κ.α.) μόλις έρθει. Άντε μπας και στρώσει το θέμα του ίντερνετ γιατί με έχει κουράσει από τέλος του 2015.

Το πήρα απο e-shop γιατι μου τα μασάγανε για τον 3ο χρόνο εγγύησης, ενω αν χρειαστεί κάτι εχει κατάστημα στο Ηράκλειο και αν δεν γίνεται τίποτα το στέλνουν αυτοί στα κεντρικά  στην Αθήνα.

----------


## babis3g

εχει καλες δυνατοτητες ... σου εστειλα και μηνυμα

----------


## walker

Το παρέλαβα εχθές,εγκαταστάθηκε εύκολα και μέχρι σήμερα είναι σταθερότατο. Συγχρονίστηκε ψηλότερα(16944 απο 14400) απο το προηγούμενο με το DSL Modulation στο auto sync-up και dynamic lane adjustment στο enable. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση ετσι και αρχίζω να αλλάζω τις παραμέτρους συγχρονίζει χαμηλότερα.Το κέντρο που συγχρονίζει είναι : DSL Exchange Infineon(Lantiq).
Στο θέμα του ασύρματου είναι σχεδόν συνέχεια στις 3 γραμμές ενώ πριν με tp-link και ZTE ήταν σταθερά στις 4 γραμμές. Πρακτικά είναι πιο γρήγορο και ας εχει ασθενέστερο σήμα. Επίσης παρατήρησα οτι ανεβαίνει η ένταση του σήματος οταν είναι κατεβάσματα διαρκείας και δεν ξέρω μήπως διαχειρίζεται το σήμα διαφορετικά ανάλογα με τις απαιτήσεις το AiRadar.
Aθτό που επίσης με παραξένεψε είναι οτι οταν συγχρονίζει δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις αμέσως αλλά θέλει κάποιο χρόνο και μετα εμφανίζεται και το κέντρο που είναι συνδεδεμένο, δεν ξέρω μήπως κάποια παράμετρος θέλει διόρθωση. Το modulation είναι ITU G.992.5(ADSL2PLUS) που συνδέεται.
Ακόμα δεν εχω κάνει update στο νέο firm, λέω να ασχοληθώ τις επόμενες μέρες μαζί με usb συσκευές(στικάκια και σκληρούς).
Κάποια στατιστικά....
DSL Driver Version 	FwVer:3.20.56.20_A_TC3087 HwVer:T14.F7_11.2
DSL Link Status 	
up
DSL Uptime 	0 days 1 hours 19 minutes 44 seconds
DSL Modulation 	
ITU G.992.5(ADSL2PLUS)
ANNEX Mode 	
ANNEX A
SNR Down 	
6.0 dB
SNR Up 	
9.0 dB
Line Attenuation Down 	
23.4 dB
Line Attenuation Up 	
10.6 dB
Path Mode 	
FastPath
Data Rate Down 	
16944 kbps
Data Rate Up 	
1020 kbps
MAX Rate Down 	
18332 kbps
MAX Rate Up 	
1136 kbps
POWER Down 	
0.0 dbm
POWER Up 	
12.6 dbm
CRC Down 	
16
CRC Up 	
0

----------


## babis3g

Πληροφοριακα, Με το DLA ενεργο, αν νομιζει οτι βρει μη καλη γραμμη θα χαμηλωσει ταχυτητα (αναεβασμα σνρ) για σταθεροτητα
Μεγεια  :One thumb up:  αφου συνχρονιζει πιο ψηλα παλι καλα, το περιμενα πιο κατω
Για το ασυρματο πρεπει να εχει μεγαλυτερη καλυψη απο τα αλλα (πιο μακρυα το σημα)
δοκιμασε το καναλι 1 η 6 (control channel) σε εμενα τα ασος φερνουν πιο δυνατο
Επισης γυρισμα της κερεαας κατα 45 περιπου μοιρες η και πιο λιγο (στις ακρινες) βοηθαει

----------


## parkost

> Πληροφοριακα, Με το DLA ενεργο, αν νομιζει οτι βρει μη καλη γραμμη θα χαμηλωσει ταχυτητα (αναεβασμα σνρ) για σταθεροτητα
> Μεγεια  αφου συνχρονιζει πιο ψηλα παλι καλα, το περιμενα πιο κατω
> Για το ασυρματο πρεπει να εχει μεγαλυτερη καλυψη απο τα αλλα (πιο μακρυα το σημα)
> δοκιμασε το καναλι 1 η 6 (control channel) σε εμενα τα ασος φερνουν πιο δυνατο
> Επισης γυρισμα της κερεαας κατα 45 περιπου μοιρες η και πιο λιγο (στις ακρινες) βοηθαει


 καλημέρα σου εστειλα μνμ αλλα μαλλον ξερω ηδη την απαντηση σε αυτό που σε ρωταω στο μνμ.  :Smile:  σε ευχαριστω πολύ για την προσφορα σου σε λυσεις και ελπιζω να με βοηθήσεις ,αν εχω θεμα, στο σεταρισμα.  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

θα κοιταξω για μηνυμα γιατι στελνουν πολλοι καποιες φορες και τα κοιταω ολα μαζι πιο αργα

----------


## parkost

> θα κοιταξω για μηνυμα γιατι στελνουν πολλοι καποιες φορες και τα κοιταω ολα μαζι πιο αργα


 οκ ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

καινουριο λογισμικο 1.1.1.2
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...60401210736629

----------


## walker

Καλά τα beta πότε τα ανεβάζουν και τα επισημοποιούν στην ASUS; Μας δίνεις νέο beta και δεν έχουν επισημοποιήσει το προηγούμενο. Μήπως τα κάνουν πακέτο όλα μαζί και βγάζουν ένα; Επειδή διαβάζω για wifi issue, βελτιώνει κάποιο απο αυτα το σήμα;
Δεν εχω κάνει ακόμα ενημέρωση για αυτό και η παραπάνω ερώτηση......

Επίσης η διαδικασία αν κατάλαβα καλά είναι ενημέρωση και hard reset και μετα ξανα παραμετροποίηση. Αν κάνουμε backup μέσα απο το ρούτερ και μετα restore υπάρχει πρόβλημα;

----------


## babis3g

ta beta καποιες φορες δεν τα ανεβαζουν ποτε στο site τους παρα τα δινουν σε πελατες που εχουν καποιο προβλημα (αφου μιλησουν με το support)
Τα βετα μπορει να ειναι λογισμικα που φτιαχνουν προβληματα η να εχουν προστεθει ρυθμισεις και δεν εχει παντα σχεση με το επισημο

Αν εχει προβλημα το wifi καλο ειναι να το αναφερεις γιατι μπορει απο ενα μονο χρηστη να βρουνε τι φταιει (αλλα μπορει να τυχει και απο παρα πολλους να μην το βρουν ευκολα) ... και στο dsl ac68u καποιο κανουν παραπονα αλλα και σε αλλους κατασκευαστες αλλα σε εμενα δεν μου εχει τυχει θεμα

Ναι οταν βγαλουν καποια αναβαθμηση, επειδη αρκετα μοντελα τους εχουν ιδια μενου, (σχεδον) ρυθμισεις και hardware ( σχεδον ολα ειναι mediatek) κανουν και στα αλλα μοντεμς γιατι αν εχει ενα προβλημα θα εχουν και τα αλλα
Αυτο ισχυε και στα draytek που εχω (της σειρας 2χχχ)

Απλα επειδη μιλαω μαζι τους, τα παιρνω απο το support, επειδη εδω τα μοντεμακια τα εχουν πολλα παιδια και καθως και για τα φορουμ τους που ειμαι χρονια ουτως η αλλος ... και οποιος θελει τα δοκιμαζει

Για το hard reset η ασος δεν το αναφερει παντα, απλα απο δικη μου εμπειρια καλο ειναι να γινεται καποτε για καλη λειτουργηκοτητα στις ρυθμισεις και συνηθως σταματαει bug να περασουν στο επομενο λογισμικο

----------


## netlag

το είχα για 1μιση χρόνο το ρουτεράκι αυτο και ήταν εκπληκτικό! Μετά πήγα σε VDSL και το έδωσα.

Έκανε τα πάντα (άπειρα features), και είχε και τεράστια εμβέλεια το wifi του.

----------


## babis3g

> το είχα για 1μιση χρόνο το ρουτεράκι αυτο και ήταν εκπληκτικό! Μετά πήγα σε VDSL και το έδωσα.
> 
> Έκανε τα πάντα (άπειρα features), και είχε και τεράστια εμβέλεια το wifi του.


 :One thumb up:  αλλα γινεται και σκετο ραουτερ για τετοιες περιπτωσεις

----------


## walker

Χθές έψαξα το media server, με τα πολλά το κατάφερα αλλά δεν διαβάζει υπάρχοντες φακέλους στα ελληνικά. Αυτό είναι ενα θέμα γιατί εχω ενα δίσκο που ήθελα να τον βάλω πάνω και περιέχει video και φωτογραφίες απο εκδρομές και προφανώς θα χρειαστεί  να γίνει μετονομασία τους, κάτι που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση γιατί είναι πολλοί.

Μήπως κάνω εγώ κάποιο λάθος ή ετσι είναι τα πράγματα;

----------


## babis3g

Προσωπικα δεν ξερω γιατι δεν εχω TV και επλιζω καποιος να βοηθησει αλλα ρθξε μια ματια και εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...87#post5821587
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...38#post5821638

----------


## walker

Δεν εχω πρόβλημα στο παίξιμο των αρχείων ή στους υπότιτλους αλλά στη δημιουργία ή και διάβασμα των φακέλων που είναι στα ελληνικά το όνομα τους ήδη δημιουργημένοι όταν root. Σε subfolder δημιουργεί και διαβάζει κανονικά.

----------


## babis3g

Μηπως επειδη δεν υποστηριζει την Ελληνικη γλωσσα στα μενου? θα προσπαθησω να μαθω αλλα κατα τα μεσα την βδομαδας που θα ανοιξουν τα παιδια που μιλαω

----------


## walker

Ok θα περιμένω δεν είναι κάτι βιαστικό, αλλά είναι σημαντικό γιατί είναι άχρηστη λειτουργιά γενικά σαν server αν δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει ονόματα φακέλων στα ελληνικά ως root.Φαντάζεσαι να αλλάζεις ονόματα σε όλους τους φακέλους για να εχείς προσπέλαση;Απλά δεν γίνεται......

----------


## netlag

> αλλα γινεται και σκετο ραουτερ για τετοιες περιπτωσεις


ναι το γνωριζα, αλλωστε θυμάμαι οτι το firmware που εδινε wan feature το περίμενε ο κόσμος πως και πως στα forums της Asus.

θυμάμαι οτι το μόνο αρνητικό ήταν η USB θυρα του. Ενώ ηταν usb 2, που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να δίνει ενα bandwidth της ταξης των 30 megabytes / second, δεν ανέβαινε πάνω απο τα 10mb/s.

----------


## babis3g

> ναι το γνωριζα, αλλωστε θυμάμαι οτι το firmware που εδινε wan feature το περίμενε ο κόσμος πως και πως στα forums της Asus.
> 
> θυμάμαι οτι το μόνο αρνητικό ήταν η USB θυρα του. Ενώ ηταν usb 2, που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να δίνει ενα bandwidth της ταξης των 30 megabytes / second, δεν ανέβαινε πάνω απο τα 10mb/s.


εγω νομιζω καλα ειναι σε σχεση με αλλ μοντεμ των κυβικων του ... τοσο πανε οι αληθηνες ταχυτητηες σε usb
και στο Ν17 που εχουν κανει δοκιμες 10-16 βγαζουν αναλογα το format

εδω απο αλλο μοντεμ που λεει χρηστης μολις βγαζει 4
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...74#post5545874

----------


## walker

Πείραξα τις παραμέτρους και συγχρόνισε απο τα 16900 στα 18300 με το SNR DOWN να παίζει απο 0,7 εως 1,2 και πιθανα και πιο πάνω κάποιες φορές. Αποσυνδέσεις δεν εχω και ανεβάζω και τα χαρακτηρισρικά απο το DSL LOG να μου πείτε την αποψή σας. Επίσης βλέπω οτι με έχουν σε fast path αν τους πω να με βγάλουν θα συγχρονίσω ψηλότερα με διαφορετικό θόρυβο;

Βabis έμαθες τίποτα για το θέμα των ελληνικών; Χθές έβαλα το δίσκο επάνω και έμπαινε στους φακέλους με τα ελληνικά αλλά δεν δημιουργούσε φακέλους επιπέδου root σε ελληνικά και οταν τον έκανα media server εμφάνιζε οσους ήταν αγγλικά γραμμένοι και εναν που η πρώτη λέξη είναι αγγλική(video) και τους υπόλοιπους τίποτα παρ' ολο που κάποιοι ξεκίναγαν με video.....

FwVer:3.20.56.20_A_TC3087 HwVer:T14.F7_11.2
DSL Link Status 	
up
DSL Uptime 	0 days 20 hours 29 minutes 16 seconds
DSL Modulation 	
ITU G.992.5(ADSL2PLUS)
ANNEX Mode 	
ANNEX A
SNR Down 	
1.1 dB
SNR Up 	
9.3 dB
Line Attenuation Down 	
23.4 dB
Line Attenuation Up 	
10.6 dB
Path Mode 	
FastPath
Data Rate Down 	
18331 kbps
Data Rate Up 	
1020 kbps
MAX Rate Down 	
19772 kbps
MAX Rate Up 	
1136 kbps
POWER Down 	
0.0 dbm
POWER Up 	
12.5 dbm
CRC Down 	
62991
CRC Up 	
65535

----------


## babis3g

χαμηλα το σνρ στο 0.7 με 1+ αλλα ειναι οκ ασε το ετσι να δεις πως παει
αν σου κανει προβλημα αναβασε κατα 1 db το stability μεχρι να μην κανει αποσυνδεσεις (αν τυχει)
Ναι αν ζητησεις φαστ παθ, πιστευω θα παρεις περιπου αλλα 1 - 1.5 mbps
Oχι δεν απαντησαν θα τους το ξαναθυμησω απο αυριο που θα ανοιξουν

----------


## PEPES

> χαμηλα το σνρ στο 0.7 με 1+ αλλα ειναι οκ ασε το ετσι να δεις πως παει
> αν σου κανει προβλημα αναβασε κατα 1 db το stability μεχρι να μην κανει αποσυνδεσεις (αν τυχει)
> Ναι αν ζητησεις φαστ παθ, πιστευω θα παρεις περιπου αλλα 1 - 1.5 mbps
> Oχι δεν απαντησαν θα τους το ξαναθυμησω απο αυριο που θα ανοιξουν


Αν ζητησει Interleaved εννοεις..

----------


## babis3g

ναι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  sorry τωρα τελευταια φαινεται δεν ειμαι εδω
τουλαχιστον εγω (και σε πολλους) παει πιο πανω το ιντερλιβ και ειναι πιο σταθερο
το μειονεκτημα του ιντρλιβ ειναι το πινκ σε οσους παιζουν παιχνιδια
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...3&d=1452093181
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...2&d=1458735820

----------


## alekan

Τι ρυθμιση να κάνουμε για καλύτερο ping;

----------


## babis3g

> Τι ρυθμιση να κάνουμε για καλύτερο ping;


δεν υπαρχει ρυθμιση για πειραγμα πινκ, μονο σε μερικους εχει αναφερθει αν χαμηλωσουν το σνρ και αναλογα το λογισμικο ( αναλογα τα dsl drivers) αλλα μιλαμε για 1-2 ms στην καλυτερη

- - - Updated - - -




> Βabis έμαθες τίποτα για το θέμα των ελληνικών; Χθές έβαλα το δίσκο επάνω και έμπαινε στους φακέλους με τα ελληνικά αλλά δεν δημιουργούσε φακέλους επιπέδου root σε ελληνικά και οταν τον έκανα media server εμφάνιζε οσους ήταν αγγλικά γραμμένοι και εναν που η πρώτη λέξη είναι αγγλική(video) και τους υπόλοιπους τίποτα παρ' ολο που κάποιοι ξεκίναγαν με video.....


τους ειπα τα συμπωματα και μολις μου απαντησαν οτι δεν εχει σχεση η γλωσσα επρεπε να τα εμφανιζει οπως τα εχεις τα αρχεια και επισης το θεμα που ανεφερες στο quote, δειχνει θεμα στο μοντεμ και θα το κοιταξουν

Αν θελεις μπορεις να δοκιμασεις το τελευταιο λογισμικο 1.1.1.2
βγαζεις ολα απο πανω του hard drive, power lines κλπ και αφηνεις μονο επανω το pc που θα αναβαθμησεις, μετα reset και απο την αρχη ολες οι ρυθμισεις και μετα συνδεεις επανω το hard drive

ομως (και πολυ πιθανο) αν ειναι bug θα εχει μεινει και στο 1.1.1.2 οποτε ισως αυτος ο κοπος αναβαθμησης να μην βοηθησει
ειναι σαν κινηση απελπισιας

Παντως μολις εχουν ενημερωσει τους developers και θα το ψαξουν γιατι πραματι πιστευουν υπαρχει θεμα

----------


## walker

Δηλαδή μέσα απο το software του μόντεμ που δημιουργεί τους φακέλους root(γιατι μόνο απο εκει τους δημιουργεί, απο windows δημιουργεί subfolders με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες κανονικά λόγω windows) κανονικά θα έπρεπε να δημιουργεί και φακέλους με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες; Εχει bug και θα το κοιτάξουν; Κατάλαβα καλά;

Επίσης κάτι που δείχνει λάθος είναι σε τι path βρίσκεται η σύνδεση. Εμένα μου γράφει Fast path και μετα απο τηλ στη Forthnet για να το γυρίσουν μου απάντησαν οτι δεν είμαι σε fast path αλλά σε ελεύθερο.

----------


## babis3g

> Δηλαδή μέσα απο το software του μόντεμ που δημιουργεί τους φακέλους root(γιατι μόνο απο εκει τους δημιουργεί, απο windows δημιουργεί subfolders με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες κανονικά λόγω windows) κανονικά θα έπρεπε να δημιουργεί και φακέλους με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες; Εχει bug και θα το κοιτάξουν; Κατάλαβα καλά;
> 
> Επίσης κάτι που δείχνει λάθος είναι σε τι path βρίσκεται η σύνδεση. Εμένα μου γράφει Fast path και μετα απο τηλ στη Forthnet για να το γυρίσουν μου απάντησαν οτι δεν είμαι σε fast path αλλά σε ελεύθερο.


το εξηγησα οσο καλυτερα μπορουσα και λενε οτι μαλλον ειναι θεμα μοντεμ, θα το κοιταξουν αν πραγματι ετσι ειναι με τους developers, απο οτι που ειπε το παιδι που μιλαω μαλλον εχει θεμα

Για το αν εισαι σε φαστ / ιντερλιβ θα κανεις tracert με το cdm ... πχ
tracert www.forthent.gr
και θα δεις το 2o hoop, αν ειναι κατω απο 15 νομιζω ειναι φαστ
πχ



> Tracing route to my.otenet.gr [62.103.157.37]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
>   1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.asus.com [192.168.1.1]
>   2     9 ms     6 ms     *6 ms*  80.106.1xx.xx
>   3    10 ms    10 ms    10 ms  79.128.229.37
>   4    15 ms    17 ms    16 ms  thes-crsb-ioan7609a-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.228.153]
>  ...
> Trace complete.


μπορει ομως να εχει θεμα και σε αυτο, γιατι ειχα δει οτι ανεφεραν και αλλοι (σε αλλα μοντελα) λαθος πληροφορια γι αφαστ / ιντερλιβ , θα τους ενημερωσω να το ελενξουν στην δικη τους μερια

----------


## walker

Οκ περιμένω νέα σου για οποιοδήποτε θέμα, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## babis3g

H απαντηση που πηρα μετα απο ελενχο δικο τους ειναι η εξης (και πιστεθω να σου λυσει το θεμα?)




> After testing, there is no problem in Media Server. The video ,pictures and audio can be played normally. But the issue which user described occurred in  samba.
>         In samba ,when the option “Allow guest login” off, the situation is that cannot access in the file which named by Greek name in the root as described by the user. When the option “Allow guest login” on, the file in Greek name can be accessed in.


λενε οτι βρηκαν οτι το προβλημα που αναφερες υπαρχει με το samba
οταν η επιλογη “Allow guest login” ειναι απ-ενεργη, δεν μπορουν να εχουν προσβαση και εχει δειχνει οτι εχει το προβλημα που ανεφερες
Οταν το “Allow guest login”  ειναι ενεργο τους δινει προσβαση και φιανονται κανονικα

μου εβαλαν φωτο να σε βοηθησουν

----------


## walker

Ναι στο samba εχω το πρόβλημα, αλλά έτσι όπως το περιγράφουν είναι ανάποδα αν το κατάλαβα καλά γιατί ο guest εχει δικαίωμα να δημιουργεί και να διαγράφει ενω κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε. Αυτοί που εχει ορίσει ο admin και ανάλογα με τα δικαιώματα που τους εχει ορίσει θα έπρεπε να το κάνουν αυτό σε samba.

Και βέβαια στο software της Asus στην πρώτη φωτο που εχεις ανεβάσει πιο κάτω(που εχεις πρόσβαση στο sda) είναι που ορίζεις τα δικαιώματα και μπορείς να δημιουργείς και να διαγράφεις φακέλους εφόσον το πεδίο guset είναι off.'Εκει δεν δέχεται ελληνικά σου βγάζει το μήνυμα οτι το πεδίο πρέπει είναι αλφαριθμητικό και δέχεται παύλα,κάτω παύλα και κενά, το πρόβλημα εκεί βρίσκεται.

Οπότε για να δημιουργήσω φάκελο στα ελληνικά πρέπει να ανοίξω το πεδίο guest και αφού φτιάξω απο τα windows οτι root φάκελο θέλω στα ελληνικά να ξαναγυρίσω το πεδίο guest sto off για να μπορώ να δώσω δικαιώματα στους χρήστες(είναι κλειδωμένα οσο το πεδίο guest είναι on).

Όλη αυτή η διαδικασία θεωρώ οτι είναι λάθος και θα λυνόταν αν το software της Αsus δεχόταν ελληνικά στο σημείο που προανέφερα.

Δεν ξέρω αν η περιγραφή μου είναι κατατοπιστική αλλά με το γραπτό λόγο και τόσες λεπτομέρειες προσπάθησα να κάνω συνοπτική και οσο γίνεται κατανοητή την περιγραφή.


Όσο αφορά τους φακέλους που δεν εμφανίζονται όλοι στο media server δεν έκαναν καμιά αναφορά, το ψάχνουν;

Συγγνώμη αν γίνομαι κουραστικός, αν είναι να καλέσω στο τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών να δηλώσω τα προβλήματα γιατι και στην περιγραφή στο feedback θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα πιστεύω.

----------


## babis3g

οχι δεν γινεσαι κουραστικος, απλα για να μην φας χρονο με το support (θελουν μεχρι 72 ωρες καποιες φορες να απαντησουν) το ανεφερα γιατι μιλαω με ατομο και για δικο μου θεμα, επειδη εχω ενα dsl ac52u επανω ... τους ανεφερα περιπληπτικα το προβλημα σου

απο οτι καταλαβα φαινεται κοιταξαν καποια σημεια μονο και μου ανεφεραν οτι πρεπει να εχεις ενεργο το Allow guest login
Δεν ξερω αν ετσι πρεπει να λειτουργει κανονικα (δεν τους ρωτησα αλλα θα ρωτησω αφου εχουμε ακομα θεμα) η αν ειναι κατα λαθος και δεν μου ειπαν αν ειναι προβλημα, θα το ξαναρωτησω και θα αναφερω το προβλημα με τους χαρακρηρες και την μη εμφανιση ... αφου παλι με το Allow guest login παλι κανει προβλημα στη δικη σου μερια

για το πεδιο που δεν εμφανιζονται δεν εκανα αναφορα να σου πω την αληθεια, αλλα μου ειπαν οτι στα δικα τους τεστ με το τελευταιο βετα 1.1.1.2 δεν τους εκανε προβλημα στη μη εμφανιση ... δημιουργησαν κανονικα ενα Ελληνικο αρχειο που εβαλαν στη φωτο και ηταν οκ ... αλλα και παλι αν δεν εμφανιζονται εφοσον εχεις το Allow guest login, θα το ρωτησω

----------


## walker

Babis3g έχεις κανένα νέο;

----------


## babis3g

Οχι ...
τους εγραψα οπως τα ειπες (το κατα δυναμη) και για το θεμα δικαιωματων admin και οτι παλι το enable guest εχει προβλημα στο να διαβαζει τα αρχεια σε Ελληνικα και δημιουργει ... μου ειπαν οτι στην μερια τους με την ενεργοποιηση του guest δεν βρηκαν προβλημα με το παιδι που κοιταζει τα troubleshoots ... αφου στην περιπτωση σου το προβλημα παραμενει, θα το κοιταξουν παραπερα με τους developers, δεν εχω νεα απο τοτε, δεν μου απαντησαν ... θα τους το θυμησω και επλιζω απο δευτερα oπου θα ξανα ανοιξουν να μου απαντησουν

----------


## walker

Μήπως υπάρχει απάντηση babis3g....

----------


## babis3g

οχι δεν μου ξανα απαντησαν για αυτο το θεμα, οποτε μαλλον ακομα δεν θα το κοιταξαν (αν δεν το θεωρουν πρωτευων - λεω εγω, αλλα μπορει να ειμαι λαθος) ... θα τους το ξανα θυμησω

- - - Updated - - -

UPDATE
το εχουν υποψην για να το κοιταξουν αργοτερα προφανως ολο το συστημα εκει μεσα, δυστυχως αν η προσωρινη λυση με το guest δεν πιανει, ατυχησες

----------


## walker

Babis3g υπάρχει κανένα νεο απο την Αsus έχουν περάσει δυο μήνες μήπως έβγαλαν τίποτα, αν και δεν θα είμαι για καιρό στο σπίτι ώστε να το τσεκάρω απλά να ξέρω αν το κοίταξαν.....

----------


## babis3g

Οχι δεν εχω νεα ακομα και φανταζομαι δεν θα με ενημερωσουν μετα απο τοσο καιρο οποτε θα ρωτησω αλλα απο βδομαδα γιατι ειναι κλειστα μεχρι Δευτερα
Παντως εχουν βγαλει καινουριο λογισμικο αλλα δεν βλεπω στο changelog κατι για το προβλημα σου, κατι λεει για



> - [Models with USB port] Web History with additional save to USB disk feature. (Note: Backup data would be hidden from network access such as Samba/ FTP. Data will be stored under USB disk /.router_temp/web_history_backup/ directory. Since .router_temp is hidden folder format, in order to view it from Windows, go to Control Panel > Appearance and Personalization > Folder Options, set as Show hidden files.)


Αλλα νομιζω δεν εχει σχεση
και υποψην αν δοκιμασεις το λογισμικο, μπορει να εχει bugs γιατι εχουν βαλει πολλες αλλαγες με την μια, οποτε ολο και καποιο θεμα μπορει να βρεθει
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...60606195932861

----------


## marinos35

Το βασικό για μένα είναι ότι με το νέο 1.1.*2*.0 (δεν το μπερδεύουμε με το προηγούμενο 1.1.*1*.2) πλέον μπρορείς να χρησιμοποίησεις το Asus Router App για Android/iOS, καθώς και την βελτίωση του openvpn που είχαν βάλει με προηγούμενη beta.

----------


## Pstelios

Πάντως είναι άδικο να έχεις το ίδιο modem με τους άλλους αλλά επειδή πήρες την πρώτη έκδοση να μην παίρνεις αναβαθμίσεις, έχω την έκδοση a1 και έχω μείνει έτη φωτός πίσω.....

----------


## babis3g

> Πάντως είναι άδικο να έχεις το ίδιο modem με τους άλλους αλλά επειδή πήρες την πρώτη έκδοση να μην παίρνεις αναβαθμίσεις, έχω την έκδοση a1 και έχω μείνει έτη φωτός πίσω.....


το τελευταιο λογιμσικο για το Α1 ειναι περσι 3.0.0.4.376_2736, πηγαινε στο download pages, διαλεξε OTHERS
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN5...Desk_Download/
περασε το 2 φορες με reset απο το κουμαπακι πισω την καθε φορα
Ναι ειπαν οτι δεν θα βγαλουν αλλο λογισμικο για αυτο παρα μονο αν εμφανιστει προβλημα σε security θα παρει αναβαθμηση
Η μνημη του εχει φτασει τα ορια και δεν πειρνει κατι παραπνω, οσο για τυχον bugs, ναι αυτο παιζει κατι ψιλα απο οτι διαβασα στα forum τους, αλλα προφανως θα τα κανουν ολα μαζι οταν τυχει θεμα αφαλειας

----------


## Pstelios

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι η σύνδεση κολλάει, μετά από reboot στρώνει, τώρα εχω forthnet, πριν είχα ΟΤΕ.
Πιθανόν να έχω και κάποια ρύθμιση λάθος ....

----------


## babis3g

Ανεβασε στατιστικα, να δω snr, errors ... τι λαθος ρυθμισεις? εκτος αν εχεις πειραξει το snr γραμμης (stability adjustment)

----------


## Pstelios

Αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά

----------


## babis3g

για την ωρα τα στατιστικα φαινονται καλα μονο 92 crc στο up ... αλλα βλεπω χαμηλο snr (3,5) και 92000+ fec up για περιπου 13 ωρες
Oποτε φανταζομαι μετα απο 1-2 μερες να αρχιζει να εχει θεμα (προφανως το κολλημα που λες)
Μαλλον γιατι πριν ο οτε ειχε snr target 9db & η forthnet τωρα μαλλον 6db, οποτε με οτε φαινεται ειχε πιο αερα στον θορυβο γραμμης

Πηγαινε στο administration > dsl settings και χαμηλωσε το stability adjustment σε μειον ... πχ βαλε -2, αν παλι σου κανει θεμα να κολλαει βαλε το στο -3
Με αυτο το παλιο Ν55 μερικες φορες σε καποια dslam το stability adjustment παιζει αναποδα πχ +2 ... αλλα για να καταλαβεις θελεις να ανεβασεις το snr down (πεντε γραμμες μετρωντας απο κατω) και να παει περιπου στο 6 για δοκιμη (τωρα 3,5db)

----------


## babis3g

Βγαινει συντομα και το DSL *AC*55U AC1200
http://www.asus.com/gr/Networking/DSL-AC55U/
4 εξωτερικες κεραιες, 1 usb (σε σχεση με το N55U) και μεγαλυτερη μνημη (128 ddr3 / 750mhz / mediatek chipset και αυτο)

Eιναι ιδιο με το dsl ac52u απο hardware / μνημη αλλα με διαφορετικο firmware και με λιγο παρπανω AC (750 to dsl ac52 ... 1200 το dsl ac55)

----------


## walker

Βabis το πρόβλημα με τα ελληνικά συνεχίζεται και μετα την αναβαθμιση σε 1.1.1.2(επίσημο) αλλά εμφανίστηκε άλλο ένα. Βάζοντας ένα στικάκι και κάνοντας το share(samba) το ρούτερ εμφανίζεται ως υπολογιστής στο δίκτυο και μπορώ και κάνω επεξεργασία(δημιουργία φακέλων, διαγραφές,αντιγραφές κ.α.) απο φορητό με win7.Απο 8.1 και 10 δεν το βλέπω καθόλου στο δίκτυο σαν υπολογιστή ώστε να κάνω επεξεργασία. Τι μπορεί να φταίει ξέρεις;

----------


## babis3g

> Βabis το πρόβλημα με τα ελληνικά συνεχίζεται και μετα την αναβαθμιση σε 1.1.1.2(επίσημο) αλλά εμφανίστηκε άλλο ένα. Βάζοντας ένα στικάκι και κάνοντας το share(samba) το ρούτερ εμφανίζεται ως υπολογιστής στο δίκτυο και μπορώ και κάνω επεξεργασία(δημιουργία φακέλων, διαγραφές,αντιγραφές κ.α.) απο φορητό με win7.Απο 8.1 και 10 δεν το βλέπω καθόλου στο δίκτυο σαν υπολογιστή ώστε να κάνω επεξεργασία. Τι μπορεί να φταίει ξέρεις;


Αν θυμαμαι (επειδη ειμαι εξω τις τελευαιες μερες) ειχες το θεμα με τους χαρακτηρες και το ειχα αναφερει ... τους ενοχλησα 2-3 φορες αλλα δεν μου εδωσαν θετικες απαντησεις εκτος που θα το κοιταξουν, και καποια προχειρη λυση
Επισης δεν εχω στησει media/share μηπως βρω κανα κολπο, αλλα αφου παει καιρο το θεμα και εχεις και αλλο προβλημα, καλυτερα να γραψεις στο support, αν πιασουν την περιπτωση σου πιο θερμα
https://vip.asus.com/VIP2/Services/Q...644.1463860101
γιατι και να το αναφερω στο ατομο που μιλαω, (θα το αναφερω να βρω το παλιο μεηλ που το ειχα αναφερει γιατι περασε καιρος) αλλα μαλλον παλι θα μου πουν οτι θα το κοιταξουν (καποτε)

----------


## walker

Babis ευχαριστώ, θα κοιτάξω να κάνω ενα mail και με άλλα που εχω παρατηρήσει. Να σε ρωτήσω γιατι δεν θυμάμαι μια λεπτομέρεια. Εχω "πειράξει" το Stability Adjustment λέει 5 db αλλά δίπλα μου γράφει Current SNR margin 2.4 db. Πως γίνεται η τιμή να είναι διαφορετική; Δεν θυμάμαι την διαδικασία γιατι την έκανα οταν το πήρα και έχει περάσει καιρός...... Επίσης στα στατιστικά μου εμφανίζει την γραμμή στο down interleaved ενω στο up fast path γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## babis3g

> Babis ευχαριστώ, θα κοιτάξω να κάνω ενα mail και με άλλα που εχω παρατηρήσει. Να σε ρωτήσω γιατι δεν θυμάμαι μια λεπτομέρεια. Εχω "πειράξει" το Stability Adjustment λέει 5 db αλλά δίπλα μου γράφει Current SNR margin 2.4 db. Πως γίνεται η τιμή να είναι διαφορετική; Δεν θυμάμαι την διαδικασία γιατι την έκανα οταν το πήρα και έχει περάσει καιρός...... Επίσης στα στατιστικά μου εμφανίζει την γραμμή στο down interleaved ενω στο up fast path γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο;


Ναι νομιζω το καλυτερο ειναι να τους γραψεις εσυ απ ' ευθειας, αναφερω τυχον προβληματα, αλλα αν ειναι πολυπλοκα καποιες φορες ειναι καλυτερα ο ιδιος χρηστης

Το Stability adjustment αλλαζει τα db στην γραμμη, οποτε αναλογα θα το αλλαξει, πχ αν εχεις απο τον παροχο snr 10, επειδη το εβαλες στο 5, χαμηλωνει το snr γραμμης και θα παει 5 το snr γραμμης
Τωρα αν υπαρχει θορυβος στην γραμμη (που συνηθως υπαρχει αν χαμηλωσουμε το snr, μπορει να κατεβει ακομα και αλλο πχ στο 2-3
Το current που δειχνει διπλα, ειναι αυτο της γραμμης και οχι ποσο ανεβασες η κατεβασες

Για το down interleaved ενω στο up fast path, μαλλον γινεται, υπαρχει συζητηση καπου στο topic του speedport 724 που το εμφανιζει και σε αλλα modem και το εχω δει και σε χρηστες εξωτερικου ... αλλα ισως και να ειναι bug στο modem

----------


## babis3g

Nεο beta για το Ν55_D1 (δεν εχω το changelog)
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...73984097C9A5B4

και Νεο beta για το παλιο Ν55 στο Asus download page
http://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN5...Desk_Download/

----------


## alekan

Παιδιά. προσπαθώ να σετάρω του ρουτερ τώρα που άλλαξα πάροχο (από cote σε nova) , κι ενώ βάζω τα σωστά credentials, αρνείται πεισματικά να συνδεθεί στο ίντερνετ.
Χρειάζονται τίποτα έξτρα ρυθμίσεις; Όταν το είχα πάρει και το έβαλα στη γραμμή της cote είχε μπει άνετα, δεν μου έκανε τίποτα περίεργα.

----------


## babis3g

> Παιδιά. προσπαθώ να σετάρω του ρουτερ τώρα που άλλαξα πάροχο (από cote σε nova) , κι ενώ βάζω τα σωστά credentials, αρνείται πεισματικά να συνδεθεί στο ίντερνετ.
> Χρειάζονται τίποτα έξτρα ρυθμίσεις; Όταν το είχα πάρει και το έβαλα στη γραμμή της cote είχε μπει άνετα, δεν μου έκανε τίποτα περίεργα.


κανε του reset (μηπως εχει κρατησει παλια στοιχεια στη μνημη) απο το κουμπακι πισω και ξαναδοκιμασε, επισης σιγουρεψου οτι ο browser δεν θυμαται παλιες ρυθμισεις να γινει μπερδεμα

----------


## alekan

Έστρωσε με το reset,ευχαριστώ πολύ babis3g.

----------


## babis3g

Νεο ΒΕΤΑ για το καινουριο *DSL-AC55U_9.1.2.3_0-gb2c04da*
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navig...F4B27BBE9C868Y
(οχι το παλιο, στο παλιο N55 υπαρχει beta στο download support)

Η σελιδα μπορει να θελει μερικα refrsesh, η αν δεν υπαρχει δοκιμαζετε αργοτερα
Δυστυχως δεν μου εδωσαν changelog
Δειτε σαν Χριστουγενιατικο δωρο
Γνωμη μου ενα reset μετα την αναβαθμηση για καλη λειτουργικοτητα ειναι καλη ιδεα αν μπορειτε να κανετε

----------


## jogatore

Εχει πολυ καιρο να ανανεωθει το section για το εν λογω ρουτερ...ισως να μην υπαρξει ανταποκριση αλλα θα βαλω την ερωτηση μου.

Μπορω να προσθεσω VPN στο ρουτερ και με ποιο τροπο?

----------


## babis3g

> Εχει πολυ καιρο να ανανεωθει το section για το εν λογω ρουτερ...ισως να μην υπαρξει ανταποκριση αλλα θα βαλω την ερωτηση μου.
> 
> Μπορω να προσθεσω VPN στο ρουτερ και με ποιο τροπο?


Το ερωτημα σου θα απαντηθει, αλλα μαλλον με δυσαρεστα νεα ... Aν εχεις το παλιο (πρωτο Ν55) δυστυχως η μνημη του ειναι γεματη (ηδη ηταν πολυ χαμηλη κατι 8mib αν θυμαμαι καλα) και δεν θα του προσθεσουν vpn, δεν γινεται πλεον ... επισης και απο λογισμικο θα βγει καινουριο μονο αν τεθει θεμα ασφαλειας
Το καινουριο N55_D1 νομιζω ηδη εχει vpn

----------


## jogatore

> Το ερωτημα σου θα απαντηθει, αλλα μαλλον με δυσαρεστα νεα ... Aν εχεις το παλιο (πρωτο Ν55) δυστυχως η μνημη του ειναι γεματη (ηδη ηταν πολυ χαμηλη κατι 8mib αν θυμαμαι καλα) και δεν θα του προσθεσουν vpn, δεν γινεται πλεον ... επισης και απο λογισμικο θα βγει καινουριο μονο αν τεθει θεμα ασφαλειας
> Το καινουριο N55_D1 νομιζω ηδη εχει vpn


Ευχαριστω πολυ ,σιγουρα δεν ειναι το Ν55_D1 Ειναι τα dsl-N55 και στο advance settings εχει επιλογη για vpn γι'αυτο και ρωτησα.
Γνωριζεις καποιο καλο ??

----------


## babis3g

> Ευχαριστω πολυ ,σιγουρα δεν ειναι το Ν55_D1 Ειναι τα dsl-N55 και στο advance settings εχει επιλογη για vpn γι'αυτο και ρωτησα.
> Γνωριζεις καποιο καλο ??


Ops μαλλον θα το μπερδεψα με το Ν66 ... θα τσεκαρω μαζι τους και θα βαλω το δικο μετα να δω τι δυνατοτητες εχει σε vpn ... αν εχει vpn θα ισχυει αυτο (κοινο για ολα τα μοντελα)
https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/113805
Τι εννοεις να προσθεσεις vpn, αν εχει ηδη?

----------


## jogatore

> Ops μαλλον θα το μπερδεψα με το Ν66 ... θα τσεκαρω μαζι τους και θα βαλω το δικο μετα να δω τι δυνατοτητες εχει σε vpn ... αν εχει vpn θα ισχυει αυτο (κοινο για ολα τα μοντελα)
> https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/113805
> Τι εννοεις να προσθεσεις vpn, αν εχει ηδη?


Μηπως τσεκαρες να δεις δυνατοτητες?

----------


## babis3g

Οχι τελικα δεν το εβαλα επανω γιατι παρακολουθω ενα καινουριο
Αλλα απο την επισημη σελιδα βλεπω οτι εχει δυνατοτητες για
IPSec Pass-Throuth
PPTP Pass-Through
L2TP Pass-Through
PPTP server
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN...pecifications/
Δηλαδη απο οτι καταλαβα, ιδια με τα πιο καινουρια μοντελα, μονο που σε αυτο λειπει το openvpn

Τι προβλημα σου κανει σε vpn? αν ειναι να το αναφερω στο support

- - - Updated - - -

*Update*

το εβαλα επανω και βλεπω εχει PPTP και στο advanced settings εχει για
lan to vpn client
client to vpn
two way

θα τσεκαρω με το support αν αυτα ειναι τα αναμενομενα που αναφερουν στο site τους

- - - Updated - - -

*Update 2*

Μου απαντησαν και ειναι ολα σωστα ... για το παλιο Ν55 το vpn που παρεχει ειναι για υποστηριξη σε NAT passthrough vpn service (και οχι για υποστηριξη vpn client ή server) ... παραθετω οπως μου απαντησαν (το καινουριο Ν55 D/C1 εχει παραπανω ρυθμισεις σε vpn)




> For DSL-N55U Annex A, that VPN spec indeed valid. These are NAT Passthrough support for VPN services(not referring to support as VPN Client or Server), refer to WAN > NAT Passthrough. Thanks.
> 
> IPSec Pass-Through
> PPTP Pass-Through
> L2TP Pass-Through
> 
> http://demoui.asus.com/Advanced_NATP...gh_Content.asp

----------


## jogatore

> Οχι τελικα δεν το εβαλα επανω γιατι παρακολουθω ενα καινουριο
> Αλλα απο την επισημη σελιδα βλεπω οτι εχει δυνατοτητες για
> IPSec Pass-Throuth
> PPTP Pass-Through
> L2TP Pass-Through
> PPTP server
> https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN...pecifications/
> Δηλαδη απο οτι καταλαβα, ιδια με τα πιο καινουρια μοντελα, μονο που σε αυτο λειπει το openvpn
> 
> ...


Αν και καταλαβα ελαχιστα, σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σου. Ρωτησα για να ξερω αν θα μπορεσω να παρω καποια συνδρομη vpn και να τρεξει με αυτη.

----------


## babis3g

το συγκεκριμενο παιζει μονο vpn pptp server (οχι σε vpn client) και τα ipsec / l2tp) ειναι για nat passthrough , επισης δεν εχει open vpn ... τωρα για vpn, δεν ασχοληθηκα ποτε για να σου πω τι συνδρομη μπορει να παρεις με το συγκεκριμενο, ουτε καν δοκιμαζω αυτη τη ρυθμιση αν εχει θεμα και στα καινουρια τους μοντελα

----------


## jogatore

> το συγκεκριμενο παιζει μονο vpn pptp server (οχι σε vpn client) και τα ipsec / l2tp) ειναι για nat passthrough , επισης δεν εχει open vpn ... τωρα για vpn, δεν ασχοληθηκα ποτε για να σου πω τι συνδρομη μπορει να παρεις με το συγκεκριμενο, ουτε καν δοκιμαζω αυτη τη ρυθμιση αν εχει θεμα και στα καινουρια τους μοντελα


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## jogatore

Να ρωτησω και για firmware update?
Τωρα εχει firmware 3.0.0.4.376_2734.
Υπαρχει νεωτερο και που το βρισκω? Αξιζει αναβαθμηση?

----------


## babis3g

Απο λογισμικο δυστυχως δεν θα βγει καινουριο παρα μονο αν υπαρχει θεμα ασφαλειας στο μελλον
Ο λογος ειναι οτι η μνημη ειναι γεματη και δεν παιρνει αλλα προγραματα και πειραγμα
(μιλαω για το παλιο Ν55U)

Το πιο καινουριο σε μορφη betas ειναι εδω
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN...HelpDesk_BIOS/
9.0.0.4.380_3925
εχει για θεματα ασφαλειας οποτε νομιζω αξιζει η αναβαθμηση

----------


## jogatore

> Απο λογισμικο δυστυχως δεν θα βγει καινουριο παρα μονο αν υπαρχει θεμα ασφαλειας στο μελλον
> Ο λογος ειναι οτι η μνημη ειναι γεματη και δεν παιρνει αλλα προγραματα και πειραγμα
> (μιλαω για το παλιο Ν55U)
> 
> Το πιο καινουριο σε μορφη betas ειναι εδω
> https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN...HelpDesk_BIOS/
> 9.0.0.4.380_3925
> εχει για θεματα ασφαλειας οποτε νομιζω αξιζει η αναβαθμηση


Σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## jogatore

μια ακομη ερωτηση για το ASUS DSL-N55U.
Μπορω να του περασωτα dns της google και πως?

----------


## babis3g

για το wan ... wan > internet connection > IPv4 Setting > Connect to DNS Server automatically? > NO και βαζεις οποιους θελεις
Για το Lan ... lan > dhcp server > DNS and WINS Server Setting και βαζεις τους dsn 1 & 2

----------


## jogatore

> για το wan ... wan > internet connection > IPv4 Setting > Connect to DNS Server automatically? > NO και βαζεις οποιους θελεις
> Για το Lan ... lan > dhcp server > DNS and WINS Server Setting και βαζεις τους dsn 1 & 2


Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## walker

Καλημέρα και καλές γιορτές σε όλους. Έκανα ενημέρωση στο firm του router και ενημέρωση στο media server. Κάνω και ενα hard reset μετά για ευνόητους λόγους. Τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι ότι έχω αποσυνδέσεις κατά την διάρκεια της ταινίας με το μήνυμα "η συσκευή αποσυνδέθηκε dsl-n55u-d1". Αυτό γίνεται είτε ασύρματα είτε ενσύρματα και μετα ενω βλέπει φακέλους και περιεχόμενο δεν το φορτώνει για να παίξει. Και το άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν θέλω να μπω στις ρυθμίσεις πατώντας πάνω στο media server στο usb application μου βγάζει αυτό

dm2_general not existHTTP/1.1 307 Temporary Redirect
Location: /Main_Login.asp?flag=1&productname=DSL-N55U-D1&url=/mediaserverui/mediaserver.asp
Content-Length: 0
Date: Tue, 19 Dec 2017 06:38:04 GMT
Server: lighttpd/1.4.39

Σήμερα έσβησα την εγκατάσταση στο usb και έκανε εγκατάσταση κανονική οχι update θα το δοκιμάσω σήμερα κάποια στιγμή για το θέμα των αποσυνδέσεων αλλά το λάθος παραμένει.

Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει;

----------


## babis3g

Οταν λες αποσυνδεσεις, κοιτα στο administration > dsl log ... to dsl uptime παει στο 0:0:0:0 ... ή συνεχιζει να μετραει κανονικα?
'η εννοεις αποσυνδεσεις usb?
Για το usb θα προσπαθησω να μαθω,
ποιο λογισμικο ειναι?

----------


## walker

> Οταν λες αποσυνδεσεις, κοιτα στο administration > dsl log ... to dsl uptime παει στο 0:0:0:0 ... ή συνεχιζει να μετραει κανονικα?
> 'η εννοεις αποσυνδεσεις usb?
> Για το usb θα προσπαθησω να μαθω,
> ποιο λογισμικο ειναι?


Οχι το dsl uptime συνεχίζει να μετράει μάλλον το usb εννοεί το μήνυμα δεν διευκρινίζεται, το router το βρίσκω αμέσως άρα δεν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα.
Θεωρώ ότι το πρόβλημα είναι από το media server ver. 1.0.0.53(η τελευταία) και firm είναι 1.1.2.3.438 πάλι η τελευταία.

Αν μπορώ να περάσω την προηγούμένη έκδοση media server καλά θα ήταν πρώτον γιατι δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα αλλά και για να το τσεκάρω, επίσης ο παλιός media server δεν μου έβγαζε και το λάθος που αναφέρω πιο πάνω ούτε αποσυνδέσεις είχα.

----------


## babis3g

Για το usb log & το παλιο media server ρωτησα και πιστευω να μου απαντησουν μετα

Γαι τυχον αποσυνδεσεις σε layer 3 / pppd αν θελεις δοκισε το εξης, στο wan > internet connection>edit>internet detection > disable
Aν εισαι με αλλον παροχο δοκιμασε 0 / 4 ή disable

Εναλλακτικα το additional pppd options ειναι το ιδιο, με οτε η εντολη
lcp-echo-interval 0
μα αλλον παροχο δοκιμασε το
lcp-echo-interval 0 lcp-echo-failure 4

και αυτα μπορει να κανουν αποσυνδεσεις χανοντας μονο την IP

----------


## walker

Οκ περιμένω να μου πεις για το media server, να σε ρωτήσω αν είναι δύσκολο να περάσω το παλιό firmware; Μήπως είναι μεγάλη διαδικασία και το αποτέλεσμα είναι προβληματικό; Προσπαθώ να επαναφέρω το Asus στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση που λειτουργούσε άψογα, που να το ήξερα να μην έκανα τις ενημερώσεις γμτ.
Καλά λέω οτι δουλεύει σωστά να μην το πειράζεις.

----------


## babis3g

Για το media server ακομα δεν μου απαντησαν αν μπορει να βρεθει ...
για το λογισμικο ειναι απλο, αν το εχεις στο pc πας στο administration>firmware update και το περνας απο εκει, αν δεν το εχεις κοιτας απο εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B5%CE%BB%CE%B1
ή εδω
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSLN...Desk_Download/

και μην ξεχασεις μετα το dwongrade (ή update) να κανεις reset πατωντας το κουμπακι πισω για 6-10 δευτερολεπτα και οι ρυθμισεις ξανα απο την αρχη εκτος αν εχεις το προηγουμενο λογισμικο back up file

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν υπαρχει ο media server, τουλαχιστον η dsl ομαδα (το ατομο) που μιλαω δεν τον εχει ... ισως καποιος αλλος φιλος που ασχολειτε με meia/usb να τον δωσει

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημέρα και καλές γιορτές σε όλους. Έκανα ενημέρωση στο firm του router και ενημέρωση στο media server. Κάνω και ενα hard reset μετά για ευνόητους λόγους. Τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι ότι έχω αποσυνδέσεις κατά την διάρκεια της ταινίας με το μήνυμα "η συσκευή αποσυνδέθηκε dsl-n55u-d1". Αυτό γίνεται είτε ασύρματα είτε ενσύρματα και μετα ενω βλέπει φακέλους και περιεχόμενο δεν το φορτώνει για να παίξει. Και το άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν θέλω να μπω στις ρυθμίσεις πατώντας πάνω στο media server στο usb application μου βγάζει αυτό
> 
> dm2_general not existHTTP/1.1 307 Temporary Redirect
> Location: /Main_Login.asp?flag=1&productname=DSL-N55U-D1&url=/mediaserverui/mediaserver.asp
> Content-Length: 0
> Date: Tue, 19 Dec 2017 06:38:04 GMT
> Server: lighttpd/1.4.39
> 
> Σήμερα έσβησα την εγκατάσταση στο usb και έκανε εγκατάσταση κανονική οχι update θα το δοκιμάσω σήμερα κάποια στιγμή για το θέμα των αποσυνδέσεων αλλά το λάθος παραμένει.
> ...


δεν μου ειπαν τι σημαινει το log, αλλα ειπαν οτι το dsl n55_d1 εχει προβληματα usb/media και πρεπει να περιμενεις fix ... απο οσο θυμαμαι το θεμα ειναι παλιο απο περσυ και δυστυχως δεν φαινονται να το εχουν ψαξει καλα σε αυτο το μοντελο γιατι ισως ειναι disconnected??? (λεω εγω τωρα)



> There are indeed problems found with Media Server for the DSL-N55U_D1, and this issue is currently under processing.
> Must wait until Media Server, Download Master and other related programs to be updated that this issue can be resolved.
> Thank you.


Ισως ειναι καλυτερα να στειλεις feedback ή γραψε στο support μπας και κυνηγησουν αυτο το μοντελο ... συγνωμη απο εμενα




> there is indeed a problem of entering media server page in the firmware v1.1.2.3_438, perhaps the next version of firmware can solve this problem


Υπαρχει προβλημα στη προσβαση του media server στο λογισμικο v1.1.2.3_438, ισως το επομενο να φτιαχνει το προβλημα

----------


## walker

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, με το παλιό firmware και τον παλιό media server δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα τα προβλήματα άρχισαν με τα τελευταία update.
Θα στείλω feedback για τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάστηκαν και βλέπουμε.Εχω σπαστεί πάντως γιατί από το πουθενά δημιουργηθήκανε προβλήματα.
Αν πάρω απάντηση θα την ανεβάσω εδώ.

----------


## babis3g

Θα τους ενημερωσω για το feedback, αν το κοιταξουν συντομα (γιατι κλεινουν τωρα Χριστουγεννα) αλλα απο οτι καταλαβα αργουν γιατι το n55u_d1 ειναι EOL

----------


## walker

Babis3g επειδή έφυγα για τις γιορτές δεν πρόλαβα να το κάνω.Μόλις επιστρέψω θα είναι μια απο της πρώτες εκκρεμότητες που θα ξεκινήσω.Θα σε ενημερώσω μετα τις γιορτές για την αποστολή.

----------


## babis3g

> Babis3g επειδή έφυγα για τις γιορτές δεν πρόλαβα να το κάνω.Μόλις επιστρέψω θα είναι μια απο της πρώτες εκκρεμότητες που θα ξεκινήσω.Θα σε ενημερώσω μετα τις γιορτές για την αποστολή.


ενταξει να βρω το mail που τους μιλησα να τους ειδοποιησω, καλες γιορτες

----------


## jmakro

http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-ac55u-...r-p-PER.617918

crazy sundays 53%

----------


## iokastis

μολις εκανα την παραγγελια από το e-shop. με isp οτε ειπα να να 'κολυμπησω' λιγο πιο βαθεια,για να δουμε  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## babis3g

Mεγεια, αναμενουμε εντυπωσεις, για την τηλεφωνια οτε εδω
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693

----------


## iokastis

> Mεγεια, αναμενουμε εντυπωσεις, για την τηλεφωνια οτε εδω
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...21#post5880121
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...93#post5880693


 καλημέρα και χρονια πολλα.ευχαριστω,ειναι γιορτες και μαλλον θ'αργησει να μου ερθει αλλα οταν ερθει εσενα ειδικα φιλε μου θα σε χρειαστω οπωσδήποτε  :Smile:  :One thumb up:

----------


## babis3g

> καλημέρα και χρονια πολλα.ευχαριστω,ειναι γιορτες και μαλλον θ'αργησει να μου ερθει αλλα οταν ερθει εσενα ειδικα φιλε μου θα σε χρειαστω οπωσδήποτε


Απο θεμα τηλεφωνιας δεν εχω για να σου πω πολλα, γιατι δεν το εχω δοκιμασει για τυχον κολπα, ολα τα αλλα δεν νομιζω να σου κανει προβλημα, αλλα εδω ειμαστε  :Smile:  ειδικα αν τυχει κανα προβλημα λογισμικου

----------


## iokastis

> Απο θεμα τηλεφωνιας δεν εχω για να σου πω πολλα, γιατι δεν το εχω δοκιμασει για τυχον κολπα, ολα τα αλλα δεν νομιζω να σου κανει προβλημα, αλλα εδω ειμαστε  ειδικα αν τυχει κανα προβλημα λογισμικου


  :One thumb up:

----------


## str1979

Καλησπέρα
ξεθαβω αυτό το νήμα διότι αποκτησα σήμερα μεταχειρισμένο το συγκρότημα ρούτερ για σύνδεση σε γραμμή adsl forthnet
Ολα οκ αλλά δεν μου ανάβει το ADSL led στο επάνω μέρος. Ιντερνετ έχω κανονικά.
Έτσι πρέπει να είναι?
Όσο και αν έψαξα στο νετ δεν μπόρεσα να βρω απάντηση

----------


## orestian

> Καλησπέρα
> ξεθαβω αυτό το νήμα διότι αποκτησα σήμερα μεταχειρισμένο το συγκρότημα ρούτερ για σύνδεση σε γραμμή adsl forthnet
> Ολα οκ αλλά δεν μου ανάβει το ADSL led στο επάνω μέρος. Ιντερνετ έχω κανονικά.
> Έτσι πρέπει να είναι?
> Όσο και αν έψαξα στο νετ δεν μπόρεσα να βρω απάντηση


Τα άλλα led σου ανάβουν;

----------

